# Golden Ret - Berrien County AS, Nashville GA



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beauty! Have you contacted the rescues? Atlanta Dog Squad is one to contact, too!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

It breaks my heart to see these poor dogs-I wish I could take them all!! I hope a Golden rescue will take him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I did send emails to the GA rescues, including Dog Squad. 

Too many in shelters....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice looking golden for sure! Thanks for sharing the photo!...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How sad to see one more great looking golden,in a shelter,I so wish I could take another one.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

What's the status of this dog? Is a group moving to take him? He's way down there in south Georgia. Adopt A Golden Atlanta is known for rescuing dogs all over the state. 

Please keep us posted. I can help with transporting Buddy to Atlanta.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Quick update on Buddy: If all plans continue to go well, I'll be driving down to the shelter to spring Buddy on Saturday. I'll bring him to Atlanta, where he'll be taken into the Adopt A Golden Atlanta program.

Thank you for posting the info about Buddy, *mylissyk*. He was underneath everyone else's radar!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Bless you for helping this poor guy out!!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> Quick update on Buddy: If all plans continue to go well, I'll be driving down to the shelter to spring Buddy on Saturday. I'll bring him to Atlanta, where he'll be taken into the Adopt A Golden Atlanta program.
> 
> Thank you for posting the info about Buddy, *mylissyk*. He was underneath everyone else's radar!


Thank you! Your being there to transport probably made it much easier for them to take him!!!

Check back in this thread. Posting Goldens in need is something that was always done elsewhere.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, so it's official: I'll be at the Berrien County shelter tomorrow morning at 9 o'clock to pick Buddy up! The shelter workers down there are awesome. They are making a special effort to meet me tomorrow morning. I am excited about helping that big monster of a Golden!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Whooooooooooo Hooooooooo Jeff.... Thank for helping save this guy............


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Whooooooooooo Hooooooooo Jeff.... Thank for helping save this guy............


Thanks, Mary. We are grateful for having his info posted here on this site, because somehow, nobody here in Atlanta was aware of Buddy's situation. Georgia has a lot of counties, and sometimes, those in the more rural areas can escape our attention. 

This is a true cause-and-effect result for the Forum: The info was posted by *mylissyk*, and the dog gets rescued. Excellent!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for getting involved Jeff! I hope you don't mind, but when I see Goldens posted in GA now, I tell people to make sure you know. :uhoh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> Quick update on Buddy: If all plans continue to go well, I'll be driving down to the shelter to spring Buddy on Saturday. I'll bring him to Atlanta, where he'll be taken into the Adopt A Golden Atlanta program.
> 
> Thank you for posting the info about Buddy, *mylissyk*. He was underneath everyone else's radar!


Oh my gosh, thank you so much! I have been off the internet all day today with various activities and just got on tonight after 11 pm. I am so very glad to find this news.

Please let us know how things go Saturday - thank you again!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Thank you for getting involved Jeff! I hope you don't mind, but when I see Goldens posted in GA now, I tell people to make sure you know. :uhoh:


Thanks Kimm! Usually, the groups know about the shelter dogs before I do, but it's always better to assume nothing when it comes to these cases. Feel free to pass my contact info along.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi! How did the trip go? And is Buddy doing ok?

Thank you again!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Please let us know how things go Saturday - thank you again!


Mission accomplished! The drive to and from south Georgia went as planned. Buddy was the perfect traveling companion yesterday, and we stopped once halfway through the four-hour drive. He didn't ask to stop, but hey, I figured he might enjoy a break. We got a LOT of attention as we walked around the block of restaurants and shops! Buddy is a great-looking Golden, and full of sweet spirit.

Now, and Buddy will spend the next few days at a veterinarian's office in Woodstock. They will take care of him and handle all of his veterinary work, and then Buddy will be ready to go to a foster home...

...which is my home. We formed a nice bond yesterday, and it just seems right for me to pick him up at the vet's office and take him home to meet our pack.

He'll come to stay with us on Wednesday or Thursday. Many photos and maybe even a video or two will follow!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for taking such wonderful care of him on his journey and giving him a home to live in. He _is_ a beautiful Golden. If you don't fail fostering, I'm sure he'll find a wonderful forever home!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimm said:


> If you don't fail fostering, I'm sure he'll find a wonderful forever home!


I know...this is always a possibility. But I keep saying that our last foster dog was The Keeper. From that perspective, Buddy has some huge pawprints to fill...but then, Buddy's paws are HUGE. 

I am excited about working with Buddy! And he'll go to the right home for sure.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It just thrills me to see them saved and safe! Thank you again for going and getting him.

Did the shelter have any background on him?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> It just thrills me to see them saved and safe! Thank you again for going and getting him.
> 
> Did the shelter have any background on him?


The shelter is doing a great job down there. They are very nice people. Unfortunately, Buddy's paperwork was misplaced, but they did say that he was surrendered by his owner because "...the dog won't hunt." 

Also, he is supposedly two years old, and I guess the person who surrendered Buddy should know (if that is indeed the source of this info). But he sure seems younger than that to me---like maybe 10 months to one year of age. 

Buddy will need to lose about 10 to 15 pounds. It seems like he might have been free-fed. And of course, he'll need a good grooming. After several weeks of good food and good exercise, he'll be shaping up into an absolutely stunning Golden. He is a real looker, and so SWEET.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo hoo....I love happy endings! This is when the golden forums are at their best!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> Mission accomplished! The drive to and from south Georgia went as planned. Buddy was the perfect traveling companion yesterday, and we stopped once halfway through the four-hour drive. He didn't ask to stop, but hey, I figured he might enjoy a break. We got a LOT of attention as we walked around the block of restaurants and shops! Buddy is a great-looking Golden, and full of sweet spirit.
> 
> Now, and Buddy will spend the next few days at a veterinarian's office in Woodstock. They will take care of him and handle all of his veterinary work, and then Buddy will be ready to go to a foster home...
> 
> ...


Oh, how wonderful!

Is it the beginning or ending of hunting season? It seems like there has even been a bigger increase in goldens in need down south lately.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Oh, how wonderful!
> 
> Is it the beginning or ending of hunting season? It seems like there has even been a bigger increase in goldens in need down south lately.


Hunting season is winding down. I just don't know about the excuse they used for dumping Buddy, but it doesn' matter, I guess. He will go to the right family this time!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Jeff for going and getting this guy...Now he has a chance to get back in shape and find a new home...........


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> Hunting season is winding down. I just don't know about the excuse they used for dumping Buddy, but it doesn' matter, I guess. He will go to the right family this time!


That might explain it. Hmm...I try but I guess I'll never understand some people. 

I'm so glad that this golden has ended up in your care. I can't wait to hear all about how he is thriving.


----------

